# vermiculite and water ratio



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

hi all, what is the water and vermiculite ratio for when a leo lays her eggs and for when they go in the incubator.

thanks connor :2thumb:


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

reptilesruel!!! said:


> hi all, what is the water and vermiculite ratio for when a leo lays her eggs and for when they go in the incubator.
> 
> thanks connor :2thumb:


It is measured on a weight for weight basis. Weight of vermiculite mixed with the same weight of water.


----------



## Dotz (Jun 29, 2009)

I've just been reading about breeding in 'the herpetoculture of leopard geckos' and they recommend a 6/4 ratio vermiculite to water. Think it also recommended not using vermiculite in the laying box due to risk of geckos eating it and causing impaction, think i'm going to stick to using moss for the laying box. 

I am however new to this so some people on here may have more personal experience and recommendations.


----------

